# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] CPC APC v2 est en ligne

## Doc TB

Ceux qui le réclamaient à cor et à cri vont pouvoir danser la paimpolaise : la nouvelle version de l’Advanced PSU Calculator (APC) de Canard PC est en ligne ! Cet outil a pour but de vous aider à choisir la puissance correcte de votre alimentation en fonction de vos composants. Il suffit de sélectionner le processeur (avec ou sans overclocking), la carte graphique ainsi que la mémoire et les autres périphériques pour obtenir une estimation poussée de la puissance consommée et cela, sur chacun des trois rails principaux (+3.3V, +5V et +12V). Pour ce faire, nous utilisons des mesures effectuées dans notre labo ainsi qu’une batterie d’équations mathématiques complexes.
 Par rapport à la précédente, la première nouveauté de cette v2 est tout d’abord la mise à jour des composants avec tous les derniers processeurs et cartes graphiques disponibles. Core i5/i7 2000 « Sandy Bridge » et Radeon HD 6900 inclus. La seconde innovation concerne les usages simulés. Désormais, vous obtiendrez, en plus de la valeur « maximale », une valeur « gaming » et « idle ». Pour rappel, la puissance dite « max » est la consommation théorique maximale si tous les composants de votre PC fonctionnaient en même temps et à 100%. Ceci n’arrive toutefois jamais avec des applications réelles. C’est pourquoi nous avons ajouté la consommation « gaming », qui représente la puissance moyenne lors de l’utilisation d’un jeu gourmand. Enfin, le mode « idle » permet de se faire une idée de l’énergie absorbée par son PC sous Windows en utilisation 2D.
 Awesome, isn’t it ?

=> CPC APC V2

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Jeckhyl

Là où je vois que mon PC a besoin d'une sérieuse mise à jour c'est que ma carte mère n'apparaît pas dans la liste  ::): . Alors qu'elle n'a que 4 ans  ::o: .

----------


## Hardc000re

Merci Doc, vraiment utile, simple d'utilisation et on sait qu'on peut vous faire confiance.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Champagne !

----------


## Flappie

Superbe, je viens de tester et les 3 types de consommation sont clairement ordonnées, on pige tout immédiatement !

Par contre, 2011 c'est dans 15 jours.  ::P:

----------


## Baron

On peut pas faire multi-DD style SSD + HD sata?  ::O:

----------


## M0zArT

DNS update in progress...

----------


## Nasma

> DNS update in progress...


_PS : ceux qui obtiennent un message de DNS en cours d’update peuvent accéder au site via http://apc2.canardpc.com


_

----------


## M0zArT

Merci mon cher !

----------


## Narushima

> Awesome, isn’t it ?


Non, pas "awesome", non. ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, j'avais pas vu !
C'est méga classe.

----------


## Nono

Hail to the king !

----------


## Guitou

Qqn pour m'expliquer vite fait ce que désigne : Low-End Desktop Motherboard
Middle-End Desktop Motherboard
High-End Desktop Motherboard

----------


## Akajouman

C'est le type de carte-mère! Plus elle est bien plus elle consomme en gros.  :;): 

Mais ce n'est pas le composant le plus important à compter dans la config, c'est le CPU et surtout la Carte Graphique qui ont besoin de sauce.  :;): 

Sinon @Baron: ça ne sert pas à grand chose de mettre les SSD dans le compte de la consommation vu qu'une de ces unités ne consomme quasiment rien, à peine 3W.  :;):

----------


## manggouste

Super job et présentation du meilleur goût, c'est exquis.
Un tel soin apporté, c'est pas toujours le cas avec ce genre de "média".

----------


## fefe

Juste un petit probleme, quand tu as un SSD et des disques dur dans ta machine il n'est pas possible de remplire le formulaire correctement (j'ai 1 SSD, 4 disques 7200rpm et 1 disque 10000rpm).

Truc bizarre: si je dis que j'ai 6 disques a 10000rpm, il donne une estimation de 43W inferieure a 6 disques 7200rpm, c'est normal Doc ?

----------


## Doc TB

Oui, un 10K consomme environ 7W de plus en max qu'un 7200 classique. 
Pour le SSD, c'est juste, je vais rajouter une case "Add SSD"

----------


## fefe

oui justement si un 10k consomme 7W de plus mes 6xdisques 10k devraient consommer 6x7=42W de plus que mes 6x7200rpm et pas 43W de moins...

----------


## Doc TB

Ok, j'avais mal lu. En effet, deux champ étaient inversés sur les disques durs. C'est corrigé  ::):

----------


## t4nk

> C’est pourquoi nous avons ajouté la consommation « gaming » (... et ...) « idle ».
> 
> Awesome, isn’t it ?


Tiens, ça me rappelle une discussion récente avec Mogluglu dans le topic de l'actu hard sur l'utilité et la nécessité d'avoir plus régulièrement vent des ces valeurs cruciales (en gros).

Trully Perceusement awesome.

----------


## Baron

> On peut pas faire multi-DD style SSD + HD sata?





> Pour le SSD, c'est juste, je vais rajouter une case "Add SSD"


Thx  ::):

----------


## sciopath

Merci Doc. Un précieux outil pour mettre fin à certaines idées reçues des internets.

Sera-t-il possible d'intégrer un lien unique pour chaque résultat lors de la V3 ? Afin de partager plus rapidement ses estimations.

----------


## Projet 154

Purée!

Cay bô!

Hail to the Doc TB!

----------


## Lt Anderson

Génial.
Merci Docteur Tébé.

----------


## olivarius

Génial !  :;):

----------


## bullfrog

Joli tout ça !
Par contre quand on coche "overclocking" pour le CPU, il ne garde pas l'option quand on valide, donc il faut re-cocher et retaper le % pour faire un nouveau calcul.

----------


## zabuza

Rah génial, justement je m'interrogeais ces derniers temps sur un éventuel besoin de changer mon alim 500W d'ici peu !
Edit, ya même le sandy effectivement, c'est pas fantastique tout ça?!

Donc avec ma 500W de marque ( j'écoute canard ! ) je n'ai pas besoin d'évoluer sur du sup même si je prend une gtx 570  ?;p ( pas de sli pour moi, 1 seule suffira amplement à mes besoins ).
Intéressant, je lisais ici ou là qu'ils indiquent 550W min.
Par contre, je vois idle 72W, cela me semble bien peu tout de même avec du sandy +gtx 570. Faudra que je vois avec mon cost control à combien je suis avec ma config actuel atm en idle.

----------


## Eskull885

Sympa  :;):

----------


## albany

Merveilleux outil, merci pour sa mise à disposition. Par contre, uniquement en anglais ? Ce n'est pas que ça me dérange mais je connais certains esprits chagrins qui vont encore faire leurs anglophobes moyens.

----------


## canardpcuser

Super, merci.
Y a une option pour ajouter des ventilos de taille différente ?

----------


## Narushima

> Merveilleux outil, merci pour sa mise à disposition. Par contre, uniquement en anglais ? Ce n'est pas que ça me dérange mais je connais certains esprits chagrins qui vont encore faire leurs anglophobes moyens.


L'esprit chagrin trouve dommage que certains se sentent obligés de coller des mots anglais dans leurs messages français. Si un truc est entièrement en anglais, ça ne lui pose pas de problèmes.

----------


## MDFK-ToMToM

Ya un souci, j'ai un HDD en 10000rpm et 4 autres en 7200rpm... faudrait ajouter 2 champs HDD supplémentaires au cas où j'aurais un SSD en plus! Sinon la V2 est vraiment sympa, claire, simple et bon marché. xD

----------


## albany

> L'esprit chagrin trouve dommage que certains se sentent obligés de coller des mots anglais dans leurs messages français. Si un truc est entièrement en anglais, ça ne lui pose pas de problèmes.



Certains camarades à qui j'ai envoyé le lien sont totalement imperméables à l'anglais comme d'autres sur ce forum d'où ma remarque. Je ne visais aucunement ton post au sujet du "awesome" que j'avais totalement éludé. J'ai été obligé de relire tout le fil pour savoir le pourquoi de ta remarque.

----------


## Narushima

Pas de soucis. :;): 

Du coup c''est vrai, quid des francophones qui ne maîtrisent pas la langue qu'on parle en Angleterre ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis peut-être dans le faux mais il me semble qu'une très large proportion des gens montant leur propre PC parle anglais - ne serait-ce que l'anglais technique propre au hardware.

----------


## bubble_cat

Bon j'ai pas trop envie de lire les deux pages mais ça fait plaisir de voir la partie hardware du site renovée  ::): 
Petite remarque, au niveau des ventilos, perso j'en ai 4 de 80mm et 2 de 120mm.
Sinon l'estimation a l'air correcte, j'ai une alim légèrement supérieure a celle recommandée.
Les trois détails a propos de la consommation "contextuelle" sont bien pratiques.

CPC FTW  :Cigare:

----------


## ivan

Deux questions de béotien:
Est il possible de coupler ce merveilleux outil avec un truc du style CPU-Z pour que tout se fasse tout seul avec les composants déjà installés?
Et dans la même optique de changer l'alim d'un vieil ordi, je ne trouve pas ma vieille carte GeForce 9800 GTX, peut être rajouter un choix "vieille carte" dans le menu qui rajoute une conso en rapport?

En tout cas merci pour l'outil c'est précieux

----------


## perverpepere

> Je suis peut-être dans le faux mais il me semble qu'une très large proportion des gens montant leur propre PC parle anglais - ne serait-ce que l'anglais technique propre au hardware.


Hum, je monte mes pc tous seuls, pourtant mes connaissances en anglais se limite à Fuck Of, et ces petits frères.

Par contre le calculateur est suffisamment bien foutu pour que l'utilisateur n'ai pas à lire l'english.

Merci pour ce formidable outil  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

C'est beau  :Emo:  Et ça me permets de confirmer que ma 620W d'y a 3/4 ans est suffisante pour mon update récente. 

Thanks  ::lol::

----------


## t4nk

> (...) peut être rajouter un choix "vieille carte" dans le menu qui rajoute une conso en rapport?


Très bonne idée. Dans la même veine, on est obligé saisir une CG, mais quid des CM a CG intégrée, HTPC style ? Deux trois choix supplémentaires pour ce genre de cas seraient bienvenues.

Pour le choix de la CM qui parait obscure à pas mal de personnes, un astérisque renvoyant à une petite explication des trois "valeurs" pourrait être très utile.

Idem pour les DD et ventilos, un petit blabla en fin de page pour dire de prendre, par exemple, 4x120 lorsque l'on a 3x120 + 1x80. Tout le monde n'a pas cet esprit logique surtout parce qu'il ne sait pas la différence négligeable de consommation (entre un 120mm et un 80mm pour rester dans l'exemple) par rapport au système complet. 

Pour finir, je rajoute un +1 sur la demande de conserver l'OC entre deux lancements du moteur. Tiens, tant j'y pense, intégrer l'OC de la CG pour la v3, et tout sera parfait.

----------


## AiZ

'Jour,




> Très bonne idée. Dans la même veine, on est obligé saisir une CG, mais quid des CM a CG intégrée, HTPC style ? Deux trois choix supplémentaires pour ce genre de cas seraient bienvenues.


Pareil, histoire d'anticiper la venue de tous ces prochains processeurs avec la partie graphique intégrée.

L'estimation m'a l'air bonne, modulo ma GeForce intégré au chipset (j'ai un 'tit gadget à trois francs six sous branché entre l'alim et la prise qui m'affiche la puissance consommée) et me met une fois plus en rogne. J'aimerais bien la trouver un jour, moi, l'alimentation 200W de qualitaÿ et ayant un bon rendement qui me suffirait largement. Et sans qu'elle coûte un rein, tant qu'à faire.

Avec le savoir-faire reconnu de CPC en la matière, ça vous dirait pas de faire fabriquer (en Chine, au hasard ?) des alimentations ayant les bonnes caractéristiques, d'une qualité correcte, évitant le KiKooLolJailaplusgrosse ambiant, afin de satisfaire une majorité de vos innombrables et fidèles lecteurs (J'exagère à peine...) ? LDLC le fait bien...  ::ninja:: 


AiZ

----------


## t4nk

> J'aimerais bien la trouver un jour, moi, l'alimentation 200W de qualitaÿ et ayant un bon rendement qui me suffirait largement. Et sans qu'elle coûte un rein, tant qu'à faire.


Va falloir faire du lobbying auprès de TB pour qu'il teste les alims µATX.  ::ninja::

----------


## laskov

Et on fait comment quand on est un vieux con comme moi qui veut juste changer son CPU mais pas sa carte GFX est plus dans la liste (9600GT) ?

Non par ce que moi je veut juste changer de cpu le reste me convient (tu parle que le celeron ça va 2minutes)

----------


## TeHell

Merci bcp, ce qui confirme ce que je savais déjà;
Il n'y a pas besoin d'une énorme alim si on ne fait pas de SLI.

JE viens de changer ma carte 3D, et les consos sont plutôt en baisse selon les estims.
Et ma seasonic 500W toujours capable de faire tourner ma config overclockée.

A++

----------


## Uzziel

Sympa! En revanche, vraiment dommage que les anciennes cartes graphique (8XXX, 9XXX) n'y soient plus (ce qui n'est pas le cas des CPU!). :/

----------


## iridium

Il semble y avoir un souci avec les core i3 car il y a une énorme différence entre les consommations en jeu et max. 

Un exemple qui met en relief le problème :



> - Intel Core i3 560 (3.33 GHz)
> - Nvidia GeForce 210
> - Low-End Desktop Motherboard
> - 512 MB DDR3 Stick
> - 2x Solid State Disk (SDD)
> 
> Max
> Power Dispatch :
>   * +12V Rail : 7.97A
> ...


Les i5 série 6 ne sont pas affectés bien que basés sur la même puce.

----------


## t4nk

APC est down, ou du moins il y a une *sphère poilue* dans le potage.
Ou alors il est en plein update de la BDD ?




> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111 in /home/apc/www/index.php on line 9
> Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111

----------


## Thaerlbone

::huh::  Question : La puissance de l'alimentation recommandée tient-elle compte d'une qualité "80Plus" ou non ?
Ça me serait juste utile pour calculer au plus juste si je penche pour une alim' "Gold"  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

Parce qu'il n'y a aucune utilité de le prendre en compte. Toi t'as pas compris le principe de base du rendement.

----------


## Thaerlbone

> Parce qu'il n'y a aucune utilité de le prendre en compte. Toi t'as pas compris le principe de base du rendement.


Je vais prendre ça pour un "non"
merci

----------


## t4nk

Bon, je vais encore une fois expliquer.  ::|:  (Doc, ce serait génial que tu puisse faire un article en ligne complet et didactique à ce sujet, qu'on puisse envoyer les gens le lire, ça nous économiserait des efforts récurrents et donnerais au Canard un bonus de lectures car je sens qu'il serait souvent linké. En plus, c'est l'archétype de l'article atemporel.)

La puissance annoncée par les fabricants (si ils sont un minimum sérieux) d'alim est celle qu'elle peut fournir au maximum à l'ensemble de tes composants montés dans le boitier et non pas ce qu'elle tire sur le secteur.

Le rendement c'est le rapport (au sens mathématique du terme) entre la puissance qui entre dans l'alim (le secteur) et celle qui en ressort (ce qui alimente ta config).

Si ta config consomme 500W et que le rendement de l'alim est de 80% dans ce cas, alors elle tirera 625W sur le secteur.

500/0,8=625

----------


## Thaerlbone

Merci.
Je m'étais effectivement trompé (formellement et sans fioriture)
ça me recadre et je repars du bon pied  :;):

----------


## gnouman

Canard pc MOBILE! Mais WTF!

----------


## laskov

Grande question y aura t-il une mise à jour de l'APC pour prendre en compte les dernier CPU et GPU ?

----------

